# 10 lbs of yummy!



## AshleyR (Feb 20, 2009)

Pink grapefruit (left) & mango (right) CP soap.







I used silk for the first time in these soaps, and they are loaded with shea butter.

They smell deeelicious! The two scents smell so nice together, I think next time I'm going to blend the FO's.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They look so creamy and amazing....


----------



## Rosey (Feb 20, 2009)

yes they do!!! awesome!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 20, 2009)

Those look great Ashley...


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! They smell really tropical... almost makes me forget about the -30C weather outside! (-11 or so F!) Brr!


----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2009)

Such lovely creamy soap Ashley - and a blend of the two scents sounds wonderful......I will have to try that now!  I have blended pink grapefruit EO with Baby Powder FO and it is gorgeous....I think I just love grapefruit! :wink:   And is that subtle swirls I can see in the pink grapefruit one?

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Feb 20, 2009)

*x*

good job!  i love grapefruit for my morning shower. great cutting, too. they all look so nice and even!


----------



## jenn624 (Feb 20, 2009)

very pretty! soft and creamy looking!


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Tanya, I didn't mean for it to be swirly... it just happened! That happens to a lot of my soaps. I don't know why, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## MsBien (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the pink color, what did you use to get that soft pink?


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 21, 2009)

MsBien said:
			
		

> I love the pink color, what did you use to get that soft pink?



I used French Pink Clay! 1 tsp. for a 3.5 lb batch of oils.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 22, 2009)

They look very moisturizing! Great soaps!


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 22, 2009)

Ashley they are fabulous. It is so much fun to see you evolving as a soaper, you are churning out such professional looking soaps these days.
And the french pink clay looks fab, I ordered some the other day so hopefully it will come soon, I want that soap!!


----------



## Jody (Feb 22, 2009)

Those look great Ashley!  I love the pink and am NOT a pink fan.  Isn't it exciting to use the silk?   I have used silk in my last few batches and can hardly wait to try them.


----------



## Elle (Feb 22, 2009)

Oooohhh, they do look ultra creamy!

L


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Chrissy! I'm trying. Don't ask me what I have spent on soapmaking supplies in the last year (hubby would kill me if he knew the "real" number!!) I really love making it, and I have a lot of spare time on my hands, so it's been keeping me busy! 

Jody, the silk is interesting. My silk has little bits of "stuff" in it so it's kind of a pain to pick it all out, but oh well. I haven't yet tried a soap made with silk. These are my first ones... I can't wait to see what they're like!


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 22, 2009)

Very smooth looking and love the colours.
My silk never dissolves fully, I always end up fishing a bit out  :roll:


----------



## Jody (Feb 22, 2009)

Where do you get your silk, Ashley?  I got mine from a place here in B.C. that Lindy showed me.  No "stuff" in mine.


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 22, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> Where do you get your silk, Ashley?  I got mine from a place here in B.C. that Lindy showed me.  No "stuff" in mine.



I ordered the stuff from ebay that someone mentioned a little while ago. It was super cheap - a stuffed baggie full for $5 including shipping. I just wanted to try it. I will probably look into getting some better stuff if I'm going to keep up with adding it. Picking out the little bits that are in mine will probably be a pain after awhile!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Pink grapefruit (left) & mango (right) CP soap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, im jealous of the white soap, someone tell me how!


----------



## digit (Feb 24, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!!

Digit


----------



## JuBean (Feb 25, 2009)

Mango/Grapefruit! That is an excellent idea mixing them. Your soaps look fabulous!


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 25, 2009)

Creamyliscious!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

I know this one is years old, but this is one of my faves on this forum...I've worked really hard trying different aesthetic techniques in soap, but sometimes going back to a simple look can be sooo elegant. This photo has really inspired me to go back to basics lately!


----------



## Bama (Sep 28, 2011)

I have got to where I like the simple look too. That pink is fab.  Did you buy your clays from BB. I think I would like to try that for color. I want to try grapefruit FO that is yummy. do you mind telling where you got your FO.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look fantastic!  Very creamy and the colors are soft and add to the appeal.  Well done!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 28, 2011)

Mouse I can see how you have been inspired by this soap is really is beautiful


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Sep 28, 2011)

Simple and pretty, they sound like great scents, my mouth is watering!


----------

